# Tubes on a Trumark S9



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

With the help of my co-worker Ken, I modified my Trumark S9 to use 1842 Dankung Tubes. It shoots better than ever. I have 2 other

shooters with tubes but both of them have only 2 inches between the forks and fork hits were a problem. I don't have that issue with

this mod. I also painted the clear plastic handle black and added some laquer. I am a happy camper.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, nice mod Steeltree! Bet it shoots better then ever too!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

I had thought about doing that to a Trumark, but wondered if the bending would weaken it at the original factory bend. How did you and your friend accomplish the bending? And does it seem completely strong at the bends?

Also, I've thought that it might be neat to have those bent at 90 degrees to the standard Dankung set-up, for shooting through the forks.


----------



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

He put it in a vise and bent it around a aluminum rod. It seems strong and safe to use. It shoots great! I just have to smooth out a few places that are scratched.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

that 1/4 inch tubing from hygenic that texs and simple shot sell also work well on a stock s9 to


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Was any heat put on it to make it bend easyer or was it done cold ?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good Mod~~~Enjoy~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

steeltree said:


> With the help of my co-worker Ken, I modified my Trumark S9 to use 1842 Dankung Tubes. It shoots better than ever.* I have 2 other*
> 
> *shooters with tubes but both of them have only 2 inches between the forks and fork hits were a problem*. I don't have that issue with
> 
> this mod. I also painted the clear plastic handle black and added some laquer. I am a happy camper.


Very nice mod ... now you have a very good and useful slingshot that will shoot tubes as well as flats.

My Barnett Black Widow's are only 2.5" between centers and you can get band congestion if you are not careful.

Again, I like the mod ;- )

wll


----------

